# tractor pics



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

1


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What kind*

bear what kind of tractor is that never seen one like it. Is it steam powered.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

2


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*They are nice*

Are they hard to steer looks like they would be with those big steel wheels.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

3


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

#1 is a 15-30 ih mogul #2 and 3 are a pair of 25 hp moguls. they were made to run on low grade fuels after starting and warming up on gas but they just run on gas now, they don't work to hard now. they aren't to hard to steer just takes a while to turn them


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Seems like it*

with those big wide steel wheels and all that weight on them and no power steering.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

you have to be moving to turn the front wheels you'd never do it just sitting there


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the twin city 40-65 takes only 4 turns of the steering wheel to make a 90 degree corner theres a pic of it in the mm forum under mm history these moguls take about 12 turns of the wheel


----------

